# Who makes the best equipment?



## mfcjr1 (Sep 6, 2008)

I am tired of pulling and pulling rebuilding and repairing my small yard tools. I used to always buy Craftsman but they don't make them like they used to. I am now wanting to buy a new handheld leaf blower. For you professionals, who makes the best, most dependable products. I would appreciate your opinions. Thanks.


----------



## 70T/A (Sep 3, 2008)

You can't go wrong with either Echo or Stihl.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

There are quite a few good premium lines out there. As in the earlier post Echo and Stihl are a couple of the best. There is also Red Max, Husqvarna, Tanaka, Maruyama, Shindaiwa. Most of these will only be sold through a Servicing dealer, and may cost a little bit more then what you can get it for at a box store. It would be well worth the extra money spent. You will get it fully assembled, serviced and properly adjusted. If you have an issue with it while under warranty, you will have someone to take it to for warranty service as well.


----------



## mfcjr1 (Sep 6, 2008)

I have come to decide that in the long run paying more up front will pay off in the end. Thanks for your opinions.


----------



## Reconjon (Sep 27, 2009)

I used to run a small Landscape and General contracting company. I ran into similar trouble with Craftsman and other "low cost" brands. I switched to Honda equipment. It is a little pricy.. but it starts everytime, summer or winter.


----------



## philgood0316 (Aug 13, 2009)

Leaf blower, trimmers, and saws I like Jonsered look at this link below. And push mowers Honda 

http://www.jonsered.com


----------

